# Philips Series 1 HDR212 Image for 978 Area Code



## Ricky-Ticky-Tavy (May 21, 2007)

Hi all. I am a new user, please bear with me. I have searched the archives, the web, etc.  I cannot find the answer I need so I am asking for your help. Thanks in advance.

I live in Massachusetts, in the 978 area code in the suburbs of Lowell. I have Charter Communications (not digital), no high speed internet, standard Verizon phone service (DSL service is coming soon and I'm hoping to get this fixed before that happens).

For $10 I bought a Philips Series 1 TiVo from a co-worker with lifetime subscription, who lives in the 508 area code. I knew the modem was dead when I bought it. I've tried the external modem fix with no results. My original intent was to only use this TiVo in the kids playroom to pause live TV, which I did for a few months. The ability to record programming is not a priority, pausing Live TV is. I tried to 'flip' the setup to 978 area code to get local program guide info and now the TiVo is not usable, I understand what I did was mess it up big time. Without a working modem I cannot get any guide info so I propose the following solution.

What I need is someone to provide me with an Image for a HDR212 in the 978 AREA CODE who hopefully also has Charter Communications. This seems to me to be the most reasonable solution. I could send it out to repair the modem but we are a multi-vendor, multi-DVR household and it probably isn't worth the expense. I have several 20/40/80Gb hard drives available to put the image on if someone could burn the image for me, but I feel confident that I can do this myself with Instacake.

Right now I can't put the time into the modem issue, as I feel I need to have the guide info available before working the external modem issue.


Thanks for any help!


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

If you can't dial in, you're not going to be able to get guide data. Even if someone sent you an image with full guide data, it would be useless two weeks after the image was made.

Do you have a home network? If so, I'd recommend a TurboNet card. http://www.9thtee.com/turbonet.htm If you only need it to make the daily call, it's pretty much plug and play.


----------



## Ricky-Ticky-Tavy (May 21, 2007)

Thanks for your input. I've considered that option, and will reconsider it if I can't get the ext. modem to work or can't get the 978 area code image I requested. Adding turbonet just seems like more work and I don't have high-speed into the house yet. I do have a home network.

I don't understand why the image would be useless, the lifetime is not tied to the image, all I want is the correct channels lineup, I don't need the guide info. My Series 1 worked fine like this until I changed the area code.

Rick


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

Oh, I thought you were wanting guide data. Getting an image for your area should work. However, I think it's zip code specific. I haven't done guided setup in a while, though.

You should post your zip code and what source you are using (cable, satellite, antenna) and which company provides it (Cox, DirecTV, etc.) and see if someone can help you out.

I have a spare SVR-2000 but I'm not sure when I'd have time to do the guided setup and pull the image.


----------



## Ricky-Ticky-Tavy (May 21, 2007)

Zip: 01463
Provider: Charter Communications

Let me know if you need any other info...

Rick


----------



## Ricky-Ticky-Tavy (May 21, 2007)

The phone prefixes are 433 & 925. I use 978-925-3001 for my RTV unit if that helps.


----------



## phoenixZed (Jan 5, 2007)

Do you have an old external modem? You can use that to dial out and rerun setup. All without opening up your TiVo. A quick Google turned up this

http://archive2.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=66115

which is summarized here

http://www.tivohelp.com/archive/tivohelp.swiki.net/34.html

Hope this helps.

pZ


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Try Serial PPP.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

If you don't want to go through the other hassles, my mother has a tivo setup using an external modem in Rockport (not TOO far from you)... if you wanted to try it, you could schlep the tivo up here, and call in using the modem.


----------



## Ricky-Ticky-Tavy (May 21, 2007)

First, thanks to everyone who replied. Several months ago I was able to make a dial-up connection with an USR Sporter and download local guide information. Given this is a Philips 312 w/lifetime service I was surprised to find the unit no longer has lifetime activation. Not a big deal, since I wanted it to pause live TV, and not to record. I'm just happy I can use the pause function since there is no phone line near the TV/Tivo in the kitchen.

:up:


----------

